# Error message with BNR autocal



## Tbone89 (Mar 7, 2018)

So I’m trying to scan my stock tunes on my autocal. Was going to do this before purchasing my tune. I’m getting an error message saying “Run Boost Loader, Error 0552” when I try to scan under Read 1 E80. Anyone else have this issue? Everything on the autocal was updated as well. I read 2 T76 and it went through the scan process but doesn’t show up on my EFI Live Explorer. Bought the autocal from another forum member.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would ask Jerry at BNR.

@[email protected]


----------

